

Hackers can use Snapchat to disable iPhones, researcher says - andrewhillman
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-snapchat-shut-down-iphone-20140207,0,3127301.story#axzz2sgFOyJTd

======
abat
Details don't look as interesting as headline suggest. Snapchat doesn't
throttle messages, so you can "snapchat bomb" a user with 1000's of
messages/sec which will freeze up the phone.

~~~
taternuts
Plus on his page where he describes the attack, he says it's already been
patched. Is this the first vuln they've actually been able to fix?

